# A quick antenna question



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

After all the digital switching is done are the signals VHF or UHF or can they be either? 

I may try to pull in a station that broadcasts in HD, it's almost 100 miles away and I need to know what antenna to look for. TIA


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Check out these folks:

http://www.antennaweb.org/aw/welcome.aspx


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

BKC said:


> After all the digital switching is done are the signals VHF or UHF or can they be either?
> 
> I may try to pull in a station that broadcasts in HD, it's almost 100 miles away and I need to know what antenna to look for. TIA


After the final conversion, each station will only be one or the other.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

From that far away you will need a good size antenna and probably a pre amp. Good luck. Let us know what you go with and if it will work. Another site to try is www.tvfool.com they will tell you what you are supposed to get after the transition and if they are VHF or UHF.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

You not only need a good antenna and pre-amp you also need altitude, you will be shooting over the horizon. Mount the antenna as high as possible.

Input your exact address into www.TVFool.com and see how strong that signal from 100 miles away really is. For a station 100 miles away www.antennaweb.org will probably not even list it.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

BKC said:


> I may try to pull in a station that broadcasts in HD, it's almost 100 miles away and I need to know what antenna to look for. TIA


I found the one you'll need:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

n3ntj said:


> After the final conversion, each station will only be one or the other.


I'd be willing to bet that this isn't true. I'm pretty sure there are some composite feeds that bring programming from different frequencies to the same PSIP number.


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

IIP said:


> I found the one you'll need:


Thanks! I just ordered it.


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

BKC said:


> Thanks! I just ordered it.


I have mine mounted on a rotor.

http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?v...0&scene=4886762&phx=0&phy=0&phscl=1&encType=1


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

I've found the tower is 80.8 miles away and the real channel number is 22. Does that mean it's UHF? UHF is harder to receive right?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

BKC said:


> I've found the tower is 80.8 miles away and the real channel number is 22. Does that mean it's UHF? UHF is harder to receive right?


I wouldn't hold out much hope for getting it unless your area is significantly higher that the transmitter, or they are like on a mountain and you are on another mountain with line-of-sight.


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

We always used to get it but I suppose with the digital switch it will not be as easy? I guess maybe I'll have to scrap the idea. My one local channel will probably never go with HD.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

BKC said:


> We always used to get it but I suppose with the digital switch it will not be as easy? I guess maybe I'll have to scrap the idea. My one local channel will probably never go with HD.


If you used to get it then I say go for it. You should be able to get it if you used to. You will need a good antenna and a pre amp but dont be afraid to try.


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

I hate to sink a couple hundred bux in it and find out I can't get it. I have a local CBS station 30 miles away but like I mentioned, I doubt they will ever be HD. I'll have to do some thinking on it I guess.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Before you go chasing after UHF signals that are 80 miles away, make sure they don't have a translator that is closer. tvfool.com is usually better about showing you everything.


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

Tower Guy said:


> I have mine mounted on a rotor.
> 
> http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?v...0&scene=4886762&phx=0&phy=0&phscl=1&encType=1


May I ask you what that is? I remember few years ago, after a long time with this curiousity of seeing that crane-like thing sitting high up on the hill when I was driving down either I-90, SR 31, SR 5 or SR 49, I've decided to travel towards it. After such a long time of wondering it was, I finally discovered what it was. But, what is it supposed to be? Some sort of an air museum for the area?


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

HDTVFreak07 said:


> But, what is it supposed to be? Some sort of an air museum for the area?


It's a test facility used for verifying that an antenna works properly when mounted on an airplane.

The insiders call it the upside down Air Force.


----------

